# Dankeschön



## Unbedarfter (5 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
nun habe ich mich hier registriert, damit ich Euch mal für Eure "Arbeit" und die Empfehlungen danken kann.

Dumme stehen jeden Morgen auf - und ich war einer davon und bin auf die Selbstauskunft.de hereingefallen.
Habe gemäß Widerspruch nach Telemediengesetz noch am gleichen Tag (eine Stunde später) per Fax widersprochen
und das Thema ad acta gelegt. 14 Tage später eine Erinnerung erhalten, 7 tage nach Ablauf eine Mahnung, wieder
7 Tage danach eine letzte Mahnung + 5,00€ Mahngebühr (jetzt also € 19,90) mit Ankündigung des Einschaltens
eines Inkassodienstes. Geht mich nichts an ... irgendwie wäre es schön, einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht zu erhalten.
Dem vollumfänglich widersprechen und auf die Klage warten (die eh' nicht kommt) und diesen Betrüger mal gerichtlich 
kleinzukriegen.

Solltet Ihr Unterstützung benötigen, dann bitte ich um Rückmeldung.

Herzliche Grüße an Alle hier

P.S. bin Kleinstunternehmer und Eure Seite ist eine wirkliche Hilfe


----------



## BenTigger (5 Oktober 2018)

Ich hoffe, du hast einen Beleg mit dem du beweisen kannst, dass du das Fax gesendet hattest..


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Oktober 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast einen Beleg mit dem du beweisen kannst, dass du das Fax gesendet hattest..



Ah woher? Lass den Betreiber von <selbstauskunft.de> doch beweisen, dass der Nutzer sich tatsächlich selbst registriert hat und nicht etwa der böse Nachbarsjunge. Kann er nicht? Oh wie schade, Pech gehabt!

Außerdem sähe ich gerne, wie der Betreiber mit seiner verschleierten Identität vor Gericht auftreten wollte? Das wird er sich wohl kaum trauen, also ab dafür.

Ähnlich verfährt man mit dem Inkassodienst, der mit ziemlicher Sicherheit seine Bettelbriefe zusenden wird. Dem teilt man halt mit, dass er sich die Kohle für seine Dienste gefälligst vom Auftraggeber holen soll. Ich denke, dass der Betreiber F.D. sich nach spätestens 10 bis 20 fehlgeschlagenen Inkassoversuchen einen neuen Inkassierer suchen darf. 

Wenn ich die Google-Werbung bedenke, wird sich das Modell kaum rechnen können bzw. so gerade aufgehen, aber kaum was abschmeißen. Vielleicht lernt F.D. ja irgendwann, dass sich sein Kleingeldraub einfach nicht rechnet und die sorgenfreie Zeit als Abofallensteller ein für alle Mal vorbei ist.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Oktober 2018)

Aehm Dirk,

Er hat selbst geschrieben, dass er derjenige war und mit dem Fax  und dazu auch noch nachweisbar über die Telefonnummer, dass er es war.
Um den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass er fristgerecht widerufen hat, wäre es angebracht eine Sendebestätigung zu haben, mit der angefügten Seitenkopie auf dem sendebericht.
Nicht das dann ein anderes Blatt vorgelegt wird, wo ein Dankeschön mit einer bitte um schnelle Bearbeitung zu sehen ist.

Ansonsten willst du doch hier nicht öffentlich die User auffordern, zu betrügen, wenn sie selbst bestellt und das bestätigt haben?
Ist doch alles im rechten lot für ihn.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Oktober 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Aehm Dirk,
> 
> Ansonsten willst du doch hier nicht öffentlich die User auffordern, zu betrügen, wenn sie selbst bestellt und das bestätigt haben?
> Ist doch alles im rechten lot für ihn.



Niemals! Wenn man so will, könnte man meinen Beitrag konjunktivisch verstehen. 

Ich zeige halt die Schwachstelle im Konzept der Betreiber von "Sinnlosdiensten" auf, wie es auch die Abofallen waren, mit denen uns der jetzige Betreiber von <selbstauskunft.de> vormals "erfreut" hatte.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2018)

Das Impressum nennt als Betreiber  





> NPHO Services Ltd. & Co. KG
> Potsdamer Platz 1
> 10785 Berlin


Dieser ist hier schon bekannt  https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/npho-services-ltd-co-kg.53104/


----------

